# Poor Caoimhe!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hubby noticed last night Caoimhe had very crusty swollen ears. Trip to the vet this morning confirmed she has atopy...seasonal allergies! She has a yeast infection too (which isn't surprising).

SIGH...how do we manage to end up with so many allergic dogs?

Oh a good note...when I found her she had Parvo and went from 27 lbs. to 19 lbs. She is now a nice healthy 62 lbs!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

that's a nice, big girl! So is she on allergy meds now?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, she is...and something for the yeast infection too. I've never seen a dog's ears look like hers do on the inside. I honestly thought she had tumors growing in them.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

if what you are doing doesn't work well try Zymox with HC0.5% ear solution. We have found it works better than anything else we've tried.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That's what the vet prescribed Molly.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

My dog had red swollen ears when we got her. The vet told me that she thought the problem would be chronic as some GSDs have chronic ear infections. She also said that she would probably have to be on antibiotics for the rest of her life. I did some research, asked around on this site, and found that some dogs have an allergy to some grains which causes chronic ear infections. We changed her first to total grain free, and now to wheat and corn free. We have had her since 10/11 and after we cleared up the initial infection we haven't had another incidence.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

She is very pretty, Ravenlost. I hope her ears get better quickly.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Ravenlost said:


> SIGH...how do we manage to end up with so many allergic dogs?


Over vaccination causes the body to produce autoantibodies. The immune system becomes over stimulated and over responsive. Yeast is another common symptom of this.

The last dog I owned that had allergies was purchased in 1989 and was over vaccinated annually. Have not owned a single dog since then with allergies since the vaccines stopped...and there have been many.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Ravenlost said:


> That's what the vet prescribed Molly.


I bought Zymox HC0.5% ear solution ear drops on Amazon and the Zymox cream too, just to have on hand.

I hope she gets better fast.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Our dogs are not over vaccinated...we can't afford to do that! Fortunately, I recently switched all the dogs to a corn free kibble due to Eoghan's allergies. Hopefully it will help Caoimhe too.

She's our mischief maker...you can probably tell that from the photo above where she was rolling in the horses' hay. She likes to sleep in bed too, but it's not so enjoyable for us since she insists on laying on top of us while licking our faces. UGH...not conducive for sleeping!


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> Our dogs are not over vaccinated...we can't afford to do that!


I suspect this will fall on (no pun intended) deaf ears but, the amount of vaccination that THIS individual dog has had might qualify as "over vaccination" to it's system. They are all different. What one can handle might cause another great problems.


----------

